# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Этикетки, стретч пленки, клейкие ленты в СПб.

## tagrojucalo3

Этикетки, стретч пленки, клейкие ленты повсеместно используется на производстве, в быту и общепите, сельском хозяйстве, строительстве, на складах и пр.  Пленки полиэтиленовые речь идет о гибкой, пластичной, тонкой пленке, которая имеет способность растягиваться на 200-300% и сжиматься практически до первоначального размера. Ее название происходит от английского слова stretch, что переводится как «тянуть, вытягивать, растягивать». В русском языке распространилась как первоначальная версия слова «стретч», так и неверная транслитерация «стрейч». Эта чудо-пленка появилась на мировом рынке относительно недавно, благодаря американским химикам, но быстро завоевала популярность. Если говорить про термоэтикетка то это самоклеящийся стикер с напечатанной на нем информацией о товаре. БОПП-плёнка (биаксиально-ориентированная полипропиленовая плёнка, БОПП, англ. BOPP). Применяется в производстве мягкой упаковки из полимерной плёнки.  К основным свойствам подобной продукции относится: 1) прозрачность (товар хорошо просматривается на паллете или поддоне); 2) липкость (упаковка товаров производится без применения скотча, степлера, клейкой ленты и прочих приспособлений); 3 ) прочность на разрыв (пленку очень сложно порвать, продавить и проколоть);4)  устойчивость к температурным перепадам (от -50°C до +100°C).  Сегодня  используется, в основном, для фиксации коробов на паллетах, фасовки различных товаров для выкладки на прилавки, хранения нарезок и готовых блюд, проведения косметических обертываний, а также в строительстве и при ремонтных работах. 
При этом для косметических процедур и упаковки лекарственных препаратов и продуктов питания подходит только пленка, которая изготавливается из первичного сырья. Для остальных целей подойдет и техническая пленка, произведенная из отходов производства и использованной пленки. Купить подобную продукцию дешево оптом и в розницу, а главное с доставкой можно вот тут по ссылке [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] . Мы предлагаем большой выбор продукции, который удовлетворит всем вашим запросам и требованиям.  Все товары сертифицированы и могут быть доставлены в любой регион России.

----------

